# Living W/Family-Friends



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi All,

Got a new one for you guys. 

I was wondering how many of you had to go live with Family/Friends during or after your divorce???

I have had to live with family for 8 months now, the house finally sold Yeah!!! But I have not been able to save one dime becuase everything I was paying out each month, was like I was still there. So now its gonna take who knows how long to save up. 
So wondering who else has done this and how did you cope?

Thanks All!!


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/61221-d-final-losing-ground-day.html


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not doing so well coping, but I also had to go live with my parents when my ex wife and I split up. Not too happy about it, but at least I have somewhere to go. Gotta be thankful for everything. A lot of people have it much worse than I do.


----------



## Welsh TXN (Feb 4, 2012)

When i moved out of the house i actually moved into the work office its actually a rental property in the town we are currantly working with but i only stayed there briefly, i found myself a new place in a town many many miles form my STXW at that time now my ex wife, I had to start all over again new furniture etc it was hard especially the first few weeks alone in that new place but it got better.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I stayed out of pure derision. If she was going to go fking some other dude, out on the town, why the HELL would I give up my side of the bed? Let her crawl her nasty lying cheating ass right into bed next to me , only until I could find my own house of which I took my time.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Am staying with my brother for the last 11 months. Wish I didn't have to, but, like hank rea, I am THANKFUL that I have a loving and supportive family. 

I feel badly for people who have NO-ONE on whom they can rely or who stay in bd relationships because they fear they have nowhere to go!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Shooboomafoo said:


> I stayed out of pure derision. If she was going to go fking some other dude, out on the town, why the HELL would I give up my side of the bed? Let her crawl her nasty lying cheating ass right into bed next to me , only until I could find my own house of which I took my time.


:lol: :rofl: :smthumbup: Totally awesome Shoo!


----------



## LostOneForGood (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys!! 

The house will be closing next week and along with joy of it being sold, it seems to be bittersweet.. That was the last piece of puzzle to close out my old life and my last tie to her. After this we will not have to speak again for any reason.. I'm unsure how to feel about that right now. Also its killing me not knowing where she is moving to, I havent asked and she hasn't offered.

I don't know why I want to know, just a nagging feeling for me..:scratchhead:


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been living in my parent's basement. The house we lived in was part of his job, so of course I moved out.

It hasn't been easy, but it's allowed me to make some career changes and pay off bills.

Luckily, my parents have been pretty supportive. My dad has had to loan me some money in the beginning. I know when I move out he will probably have to help me with deposits and stuff. He is keeping track and I will pay it all back when I back on my feet.


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

I am thankful that I got out of the house when I did. I moved in with my mon and dad, and had the pleasure of seeing my dad everyday for two months before he passed away. That is the one good thing I can take away from my situation. Had I still been in the house, I would not have the fond memories of drinking a beer while watching a football game with my dad. 

I am still with mom, helping her get everything back in order, and soon I will start looking for my own place. Even though divorce is a terrible thing at times, I am greatful that it happened when it did.


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

Lost Hunter...My parents are getting up there in age and I work for them every other weekend to make extra money but I also think about what you just wrote.....My dad is a worker and he'll die that way so he and I get to spend some time together in that manner. 

I made sure I had the house half the time because I was not going to allow that POS to live in the home I built (there is something wrong with a man that has no problems living in another man's home). But, I had to also rent an apartment so I was paying half a mortgage, renting an apartment and paying bills for almost one year exactly following my divorce. That is where a majority of my debt came from. The house sold as both the ex and I were discussing foreclosure. It's going to take at least 3 years to be completely rid of debt but it will happen. I'm about 1/3 of the way out of it now. 

It is a long process and it takes a LOT of time and energy. Still pisses me off that I'm dealing with the aftermath of the divorce at times because I have always been very good with finances and for the first time in my life I was unable to control it. But....When I'm out of this mess it will be the most amazing feeling ever....Hard to not get think about how much money was wasted due to marrying her, though. Hard to even think about imagining where I would be right now had I not gone down that road.


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

Count me in... 

I made the mistake of being the sole mortgage holder on our home, but listed him jointly on the deed. We were married and on our way to being a family, so why would I have thought otherwise? :banghead::banghead:

He tried to convince me to let him and her rent it from me. I told him that he could go F himself. 

State law required him to sign listing papers for us to put it on the market. His "gotcha" was refusing to sign them. 

It goes into foreclosure as of this month. I now live 600 miles away and it is out of my control. 

My family has been extremely accommodating while I have been finding my way through the financial nightmare he created; living with them 6 months and counting. Moving toward normalcy, though.. one day at a time.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't move in with them but I sure needed the help. I felt sheepish needing help - I left ex in the house because I couldn't afford it by myself and he worked out of the home office so making him leave disrupted his employment and served no purpose for me.

However, HIS "gotcha" was to stop paying the very month I moved out unbeknownst to me. 10 months later he tells me he has to move and blames ME for it. He was always a very poor money manager. 

I had roommates off and on for many years - my daughter hated it but it enabled me to provide her with a yard (vs. apartment) and save for the house I have now. With 3% down (HUD) closing costs, moving expenses, etc. it cost me about 8K.

It took a bit to clear up the credit issues from the house and he also didn't pay his taxes when we were still legally married tho not living together so there was a lien but he agreed to pay that off. So finally I was credit worthy and bought the house. 

It was sometimes embarrassing dating and admitting at 35-40 years of age I had a roommate but it was a means to an end.


----------

